# Mobile Friendly Sites?



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering those of u that have cell phones with internet access. What are some sites that u visit? I have MIMB Text from last night Face book The onion Espn & The Oatmeal


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

google mainly and here.
HL now has a mobile theme. looks pretty similar to mine.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I can get just about any site, mainly though I go to MMIB, Corvette Fourum,Local Sherrif for the mug shots,You Tube works good and I will check face Book but not do much posting from my mobile.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I just tried to look at High Lfter from my mobile and the mud pit would not load. said it was to big for my device??? i got a Black berry curve WTF?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Facebook. Never tried MIMB on the tele.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe u should 
we have a mobile site!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That is the only thing I get on MIMB with is my phone. 

Drtytshirt. Have u DL opera mini for ur phone? That is the only way I could get on HL. 

The last time I got on HL with my phone I couldn't post. Which sucks. So now I really don't even go there much. I like MIMB better. You don't have all the teenage know it alls.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

still cant post on HL. Im usually on here, HL, or kawieriders for most of the day just skipping around and browsing the new post


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I was at work and wanted to see a picture that would not display because of our web filters so I thought I would do it from my phone but it would not load the page. No big deal.


----------

